# FAQ (frequently asked questions)



## SandraLia

Como se dice "frequently asked questions"?


----------



## lauranazario

Sencillamente *preguntas frecuentes... o preguntas más frecuentes*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Eddie

Hola, Sandra.

Aquí tienes una manera de traducir ese término: _lista de preguntas y respuestas frecuentes

_También se dice _faq  _en español.

( Fuente)

Saludos
_
_


----------



## SandraLia

Gracias!

--Sandra


----------



## KayTra

Good morning!

Is there a Spanish equivalent for the phrase "Frequently asked questions"?




Thanks in advance!


----------



## belén

Normally you see "preguntas frecuentes"

Saludos,
Be


----------



## KayTra

Sorry!  

I meant "Gracias por la ayuda!"


----------



## harreaza

Does anybody know if there is an standardized abbreviation for FAQ (Frenquently Asked Questions) in Spanish?

I'm not asking for a suggestion, I'm asking if there is a term that have been worldwide approved for FAQ...

Some suggestions have been given to me already (P+F, PF, PMF, and so on). There is a thread where this question have been discussed, (Aquí)  but it didn't answer my specific question.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

En español usualmente se dice "Preguntas frecuentes" nada mas.

veo que ya la dierón, 

Saludos!


----------



## harreaza

Mi pregunta es si existe una *abreviatura estandarizada* para esta frase en español,

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Quizá

La verdad es que lo que más se ve es "FAQ", pero yo no la usaría.


----------



## epovo

No existe.


----------



## harreaza

Para la información de todos, he investigado en varias páginas web en español y me sorprende que en las páginas de los ministerios, de las universidades, de las municipalidades, etc, todos han colocado 
¡¡¡FAQ !!!

Salvo muy pocas páginas en españa, donde al parecer son mejores defensores del idioma, escriben las siglas *PF, P+F*. Yo propongo las siglas en español PF, que son sencillas y fáciles de entender, por lo menos así aparecerán en el proyecto que estoy haciendo.

Saludos...


----------



## urucoug

In English, in many websites, there is a section called 'Frequently Asked Questions.'  And the phrase is used so much that there is a widely understood acronymn, 'FAQ.'  Is there a standard translation to this (a very widely used phrasing for this)?  I would probably say 'Preguntas Comunes.'


----------



## Elibennet

Yes, Ive often seen FAQ (in sites in Spanish) or "Preguntas frecuentes"


----------



## Edwin

Wikipedia dice:

*FAQ* es el acrónimo de Frequently Asked Questions (en inglés), que en español significa preguntas frecuentes. El término se refiere a una lista de preguntas y respuestas, dentro de un determinado contexto y para un tema en particular.

En español aunque menos utilizado, existe el término *PUF* acrónimo de *Preguntas de Uso Frecuente*. ( Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAQ )


----------



## Elibennet

Si encuentro PUF en algún lado, no entendería qué quiere decir. No es frecuente para nada!


----------



## Malevo

Es que en ingles hay una tendencia muy grande a usar acronimos, lo cual no es frecuente en español.  Por ejemplo en ingles "POW";  standing for "prisoners of war". We do not use "PG" for "prisioneros de guerra". 

Hay muchisimos ejemplos mas


----------



## nella's world

Tienes razon, la falta de defensa del idioma es algo que nos falta en latinoamerica, y lo que ves es cierto, simplemente se usa FAQ. Para español no hay.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
no creo que PF se entienda al nivel que tú estás buscando


----------



## edwingill

How do you say Frequently asked questions(FAQ) in Spanish.
Many thanks


----------



## Estántodospillados

Usually...."Preguntas más frecuentes".


----------



## edwingill

Many thanks!


----------



## isabelm

Hola: 

como puedo llevar FAQs al español? Lo mas respondido?

Gracias


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,

"Preguntas (más) frecuentes".


----------



## isabelm

gracias por faq


----------



## thec00l1

¿Puedo usar el acrónimo FAQ en una página web que está en español? No puedo usar el términos "Preguntas Frecuentes" porque es demasiado largo. Gracias por tu ayuda =]


----------



## AlfayOmega

No te aconsejo que uses FAQ porque mucha gente (por no decir la gran mayoría) no va a tener ni idea de qué es eso. Si no tienes mucho espacio, te sugiero escribir algo así como "Dudas", "Preguntas", y cuando la persona abre la página aparece el título completo "Respuestas a dudas/preguntas frecuentes".

AyO


----------



## serendipity83

Cual es la mejor traducción para Frequently asked questions, para un manual de un producto?

Preguntas más frecuentes.


----------



## Kibramoa

Bienvenid@ a los foros Serendipity 83.

Lo he visto mucho como: Preguntas Frecuentes.
También me he topado con: Preguntas y Respuestas/ Preguntas y Respuestas Frecuentes.


----------



## andriubcn

Yo siempre lo he visto también como "Preguntas frecuentes" o "Preguntas más frecuentes"

Saludos


----------



## serendipity83

Muchas gracias, me fue muy útil!


----------



## TitoHL

Por si a alguien le sirve, Microsoft propone usar *P+F*, o directamente, *FAQ* en español.
Vea http://www.microsoft.com/language/es-es/Search.aspx?sString=faq&langID=es-es
Aunque en español se entiende mejor *Preguntas Frecuentes*, creo que las alternativa anteriores son útiles cuando no se dispone de mucho espacio.
Saludos.


----------

